# The Legend of Stingy Jack, Boston MA (Yard Haunt 2010)



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is my first attempt at a yard haunt, thanks to finally owning a house! :jol:

I'm about to hit the sack, but here's a walkthrough of the haunt (It's a small city lot)

I'll post pictures and a video showing more detail tomorrow after I get back from annual Halloween discount shopping 

Even though I didn't get to do quite everything I wanted, I was pretty pleased with how it turned out.

Let me know what you think!






Update 1: I've uploaded some photos, both in daylight and haunt light conditions. Enjoy!

Halloween 2010 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nicely done. The corn stalks are a good classic touch. 

Do we ever get to do all that we wanted to?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, very nicely done.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great yard haunt!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a great display. Do you have a story behind the name?


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations on the house and your first yard haunt. It looks great; I can't believe there's something you didn't get to do!


----------



## JasonXIII (Aug 24, 2010)

good first haunt, always hard to do when you have a small yard like that but you defintaly used it well


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> That's a great display. Do you have a story behind the name?


Thanks so much. The Legend of Stingy Jack is the theme behind the haunt, and aims to tell the story of Stingy Jack and the origins of the jack-o-lantern. It originates from Ireland centuries ago, and I wrote a poem that I posted on a sign to retell the story. Of course, of the probably 100+ people that came to the door, exactly 1 read it 

Here is the text from the sign:

_The Legend of Stingy Jack

Stingy Jack went to the pub with the Devil for his last drink
When time came to close the tab ol' Jack, he didn't blink
"Turn yourself into a coin so I can pay the man"
And when the Devil did, Jack took the coin into his hand

Into his pocket he dropped the coin, next to a crucifix
The Devil became angry for losing this battle of the wits
"Spare my soul for ten more years, and I'll set you free"
The Devil didn't have a choice, and accepted ol' Jack's plea

Ten years later, to the day, on All Hallows Eve
The Devil came a calling to take payment on his fee
"Before we go, could you fetch me an apple from this tree?
If I'm to be damned I need some food inside of me"

The Devil scrambled up the tree to fetch the man his snack
Jack carved a cross into the trunk, and again the beast was trapped
"I'll release you if you vow to never take my soul"
"Never shall I take it!", the angry beast bellowed

Eventually Jack died from drinking to excess
He climbed the stairs to heaven for his eternal rest
Heaven didn't want a scoundrel or a thief
So down to hell descended Jack, to try to make his peace

Standing at the gates of hell, the Devil turned him down
"I said I'd never take your soul, and I shall keep my vow"
"What am I supposed to do?!"; Jack fell to his knees
"You are damned to walk the earth, for all eternity"

Jack carved a pumpkin lantern, and asked the Devil for a light
"A burning ember of hellfire, to see you through the night"
As he roams the earth, his Jack O'Lantern lights the way
Beware the night of Samhain, you may see his pumpkin face_


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Spooklights said:


> Congratulations on the house and your first yard haunt. It looks great; I can't believe there's something you didn't get to do!


Thank ye kindly. There wasn't alot, just a few minor things.. I wanted crows on the overhang above the door, forgot put put a few batteries in some of the lights, didn't get a chance to hit everything with the web gun, and the biggest thing is I forgot to put out my pumpkin torches, but ah well, there's always next year!


----------



## datura (May 11, 2010)

I love it ! I can't believe it's your first year !!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this isn't the first time i've heard this story. still it never gets old. great use of limited space!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice - everything looked great!


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

datura said:


> I love it ! I can't believe it's your first year !!!


Thank you so much. To be fair, while I've never done a yard haunt before I have been collecting stuff for years (My apartment for the past 5 years was decorated for Halloween 24/7, as is my current residence)

I've also done horror films, so doing this is somewhat similar to set decorating

Thank you for the kind words! :jol:


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> this isn't the first time i've heard this story. still it never gets old. great use of limited space!


Same here. My original idea was to do something of a "Traditional New England Halloween" hence the corn stalks and pumpkins, etc, and the jack-o-lantern story, even though it originated in Ireland, lended itself to that very well.

I also wanted to do something traditional because the neighborhood I'm in isn't the best, and most people don't even give out candy. From what the neighbors tell me it was the talk of the neighborhood for the past few weeks, and there were definitely some ToTs who got driven over from elsewhere specifically to come to our house, which was a really good feeling


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job....love the soundscape


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

Great first year haunt! Definitely one to be proud of!


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

beelce said:


> Great job....love the soundscape


Thanks much, it really added to the atmosphere, to the point that when it came time to shut it off it became eerily quiet, no small feat for my neighborhood! :googly:


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great job...and for the 1st year no less! You had a lot going on. Love the legend of Stingy Jack.


----------

